# If you had a choice;where to fish during the 1st week of October?



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Where would you go?AI-good things happen in the surf around that time.IRI to get some of those Trout,Stripers,and etc.Virginia Beach Oceanfront-to get those Reds,Speckled Trout,etc.The VA part of the Bay to get the last of them Flounder,the Speckled Trout,and Stripers.Or fish somewhere in the MD Part of the Bay-good things happening there.With these 5 choices what would you pick?


----------



## CatchEmAll (May 18, 2011)

VA Beach ocean, bull reds all day


----------



## greasemonkey54 (May 12, 2010)

If I had time off work i would try VA beach because never fished there. But I don't so I would stick to MD part of the bay. lol


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Surf in Delaware no second guesses!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Costa Rica Pacific Coast the real deal


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

As far as MD goes.....PLO, Conowingo dam, or big blue cats on the Potomac.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Might I add one more spot Honga Bridge.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Salmon River, New York.










http://www.flyanglersonline.com/features/greatrivers/salmon/


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Assateague, or Outer Banks for big Red Drum, or any and all points, and sloughs, in between.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I 2nd AI for "leftover" drum. 

I would also be making another "journey" to Western MD for trout - just too many excellent streams and rivers (Savage, Yough, Cassellman, and NB of the Potomac) to pass up for late fall trout action.

Sandcrab


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I know where the Honga Bridge is.Be carefull don't burn all my spots.I got a feeling some interesting fish are going to show up at AI this fall.Im thinking about throwing jigs in the Sloughs for Speckled Trout and Flounder.Speckled Trout were at AI last year so this year they should be thicker.I caught over 100 Speckled Trout and a keeper Striped Bass at the Eastern Shore of VA(Chesapeake Bay)October of last year so I might head there.Most of youse guys are saying AI,Virgina Beach,or the MD Part of the Bay(closer to home).Being closer to home makes sense to me.Why are you guys talking about Costa Rica,the OBX or Salmon River NY that wasnt even on the list plus I dont have the money to go to those places.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> I know where the Honga Bridge is.Be carefull don't burn all my spots.I got a feeling some interesting fish are going to show up at AI this fall.Im thinking about throwing jigs in the Sloughs for Speckled Trout and Flounder.Speckled Trout were at AI last year so this year they should be thicker.I caught over 100 Speckled Trout and a keeper Striped Bass at the Eastern Shore of VA(Chesapeake Bay)October of last year so I might head there.Most of youse guys are saying AI,Virgina Beach,or the MD Part of the Bay(closer to home).Being closer to home makes sense to me.Why are you guys talking about Costa Rica,the OBX or Salmon River NY that wasnt even on the list plus I dont have the money to go to those places.


You make Stinky Pete cry! Why you make me cry????


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I didnt mean to man.Im taking a vacation however funds are limited.Im a broke @$$.With my funds;PLO is looking better all the time however I know there is better places(money permiting)?


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> I didnt mean to man.Im taking a vacation however funds are limited.Im a broke @$$.With my funds;PLO is looking better all the time however I know there is better places(money permiting)?


I like point lookout this time of year - a lot. Great camping, lots to do. Fishing should be off the hook - spot will have left and lots of hungry predators around.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh, plus smaller black drum and a bunch of other stuff. One year I was getting grunts!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I dont know but I think I might be VA bound.AI is another option.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

BigJeff823 said:


> I dont know but I think I might be VA bound.AI is another option.


I like VA Beach area; lots of cool places, i.g., Seagull pier, James river bridge pier - lot's of diversity. I think you're on the right track!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Its a very good question because things may not be the norm sandbridge might be a great place to consider also AI might be hot is the drum are hanging longer the new pier jennets in nags head where someone just caught a 50 plus cobia could be a fantastic spot
For me it will be the point where I will spread my uncles ashes and hopfully catch a big bull
There is always the IRI in a pinch


9


----------



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

You forgot the best spot ever.Larry Flynt"s Hustler Club.It will cost you but the sight and catch is worth it.!!!!!!:LOL


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

dena said:


> Assateague, or Outer Banks for big Red Drum, or any and all points, and sloughs, in between.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Guys;I didnt say nothing bout the OBX;I dont care about catching a 40"Red;Im looking to catch fish to eat.Why go after fish you cant keep anyway.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Im looking for some Specked Trout,Flounder,eating size Reds,and Stripers.Its real nice to catch somthing then cook it up later that same day.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I like to fish for tog on the 3rd street pier in
Ocean City in October. You can stay at Shad
Landing which is a short drive and they have
cabins that are nice but cheap. If the pier
doesn't work out, the jetty and AI are close by.
Good Luck!


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

BigJeff823 said:


> Guys;I didnt say nothing bout the OBX;I dont care about catching a 40"Red;Im looking to catch fish to eat.Why go after fish you cant keep anyway.


Given the very high water temps I dont see a run of striper drum or big specks by the first week in oct ocean front in md ,,night time IRI maybe hope Im wrong,,
so va would be my choice as of now,, 3rd week this month will give a better picture
9


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

is what I'll be looking for as well as these







I can get all this on the Eastern Shore of VA.However the MD part of the Bay might have them too.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

BigJeff823 said:


> I dont know but I think I might be VA bound.AI is another option.


Catch the right tide at IRI and you can catch stripers, flounder, trout or blues... My money is on AI for the late fall - but I will be making a trip to Western MD and probably Island Beach SP in NJ...

Sandcrab


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jeff, if you are just talking a couple of days, get someone to go with you. You can split costs and make it cheaper. If you plan it out ahead of time, I could probably come with you. Drive down to my place in F'burg and we'll hop in the civic and get 38 mpg...I've been thinking about going out fishing for a couple of days come 1st or 2nd week of October.


----------

